# Anyone know how to block members?



## Blade96 (Nov 4, 2010)

Like from seeing my profile or seeing my posts, tracking where i post and stuff?

There is a member on this forum (yes I know him personally, yes from Newfoundland) who I know for a fact has been reading my profile here on this forum and possibly tracking and reading where and when i post and such (possibly to read if I say anything bad about him or what do i say about him) 

He used to stalk me on facebook and read what I wrote there and write lies and stuff about me on his own facebook. I have him blocked from there so he cant see either me or anything of what I write. and i can't see him either. Is there anyway I can do that here?

It creeps me out this guy is still tracking me even though I have had for a long time now a no contact policy on him.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 4, 2010)

You can put him on your ignore list here.  It stops you from seeing them, but doesn't stop them from seeing you. Any pms they send though are hidden so you don't see them.

I'll research this and follow up shortly.


----------



## Blade96 (Nov 5, 2010)

Bob Hubbard said:


> You can put him on your ignore list here.  It stops you from seeing them, but doesn't stop them from seeing you. Any pms they send though are hidden so you don't see them.
> 
> I'll research this and follow up shortly.



Thanks.

What I need though is to stop him from seeing me.  I like what they have on fb......neither of us can see each other. Suits me just fine....I don't have to see anything he writes and he can't read anything I write.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 5, 2010)

vBulletin doesn't have that feature unfortunately. You can block yourself from seeing them, but can't stop them from viewing your posts. Even if you did, by the nature of forums, they can simply log out and then see your posts. Your profile isn't viewable by guests though, and any posts in the LLR are only viewable by verified female's.
If you are being harassed however, that is against our rules, and the offender can and usually is banned. Contact me privately to discuss if need be.


----------



## jks9199 (Nov 5, 2010)

Bob Hubbard said:


> vBulletin doesn't have that feature unfortunately. You can block yourself from seeing them, but can't stop them from viewing your posts. Even if you did, by the nature of forums, they can simply log out and then see your posts. Your profile isn't viewable by guests though, and any posts in the LLR are only viewable by verified female's.
> If you are being harassed however, that is against our rules, and the offender can and usually is banned. Contact me privately to discuss if need be.


Additionally, there may be criminal acts involved if he's stalking you.  The exact definition of stalking depends on the laws where you live.  You're welcome to PM me for assistance -- or save some steps and contact your local police.


----------



## Blade96 (Nov 5, 2010)

Bob Hubbard said:


> vBulletin doesn't have that feature unfortunately. You can block yourself from seeing them, but can't stop them from viewing your posts. *Even if you did, by the nature of forums, they can simply log out and then see your posts.* Your profile isn't viewable by guests though, and any posts in the LLR are only viewable by verified female's.
> If you are being harassed however, that is against our rules, and the offender can and usually is banned. Contact me privately to discuss if need be.



Blah, true, i forgot that. 

I think the guy is savvy enough to not break the rules or get himself in trouble. (in fact I know he is. Since his speciality is Technology  and the Law.) He's quite a butthead - he stalks me in a way that's not illegal.


----------

